# Hope no one bet against DH



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm so happy you failed as a foster. There is nothing in the world to be a failure at.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome home Rosie. I always knew you were in your furever home. Sounds like she is coming along just great. Give her a big kiss from me. Love those senior pups.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome<:

I think this needs some welcome home pictures of the girl...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Rosie is one lucky, lucky girl to have landed in your arms!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky girl. Lucky you. Love to both of you.

Lucy


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome home Rosie! I think you already knew you were home though. Glad to read she is improving. And thanks for helping this sweet girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Terry:

Rosie hit the JACKPOT, with you two as parents!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> Welcome home, sweet girl.


:
Rosie is such a doll and I know she will have a wonderful life with you two.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home sweet Rosie girl, may the days ahead be many filled with lots of love and joy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A big thank you to you and your husband for giving Rosie a loving home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What wonderful news! Pictures, please.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

My goodness, I've lost track of who all you have adopted in this last year or two. LOL.
Senior sanctuary on speed dial..........:wavey:


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

I definitely knew better than to bet against him! Congratulations on your failed foster - Rosie will have the best years of her life with you and your crew.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw, sweet story. When it came to betting, I think Rosie won!

Here's a good place for collars. One of my FB friends:

www.RescueMeCollars.com


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Rosie must have eaten a bunch of four leaf clovers to get this lucky. Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the pictures from the other thread she started
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/99949-anyone-want-take-bets.html


----------

